# Germ I.Q.



## middie (Dec 5, 2005)

What's yours ?


http://encarta.msn.com/encnet/features/quiz/quiz.aspx?QuizID=176&qpt=results


I scored 9/11. Missed numbers 5 and 7


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 5, 2005)

I scored 100% and I guessed at a Few !     You're so clean you're practically sterile. Congratulations, smarty pants! You got 11/11 correct.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 6, 2005)

11/11 too! But just like Maidrite, I guessed on a couple as well


----------



## crewsk (Dec 6, 2005)

Not too bad, 8/11.


----------



## Raven (Dec 7, 2005)

Hygenius  10/11.  

The only one I missed was "Where does the name Influenza come from?" ha ha.

~ Raven ~


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 7, 2005)

9/11 for me...
the correct answer for 10 though...  is too outlandish!! or should I say maidritish???


----------



## BlueCat (Dec 7, 2005)

9/11 too. I read somewhere recently though that the toilet flush sending all those germs all over was a false statement though, and I believed what I read about it. I'll have to find the article.  I mean, think about it for a minute - this would mean that all that 'overspray' is landing all over us, since we flush while in the room.  It doesn't make sense to complain about it landing on our toothbrushes.  I may have to devise a remote flusher if I really thought that happened.


BC


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Dec 7, 2005)

Raven said:
			
		

> Hygenius  10/11.
> 
> The only one I missed was "Where does the name Influenza come from?" ha ha.
> 
> ~ Raven ~


Same here.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 7, 2005)

I missed the one about where to keep your toothbrush (medicine cabinet didn't seem right, but I wouldn't have thought of putting it by the bedroom window) and I missed the one about how influenza got its name.

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Dec 8, 2005)

got 11/11  
but I guessed no 10.. good luck there ;o)
I should know this, I used to work with bacteria...


----------



## cara (Dec 8, 2005)

BlueCat said:
			
		

> 9/11 too. I read somewhere recently though that the toilet flush sending all those germs all over was a false statement though, and I believed what I read about it. I'll have to find the article. I mean, think about it for a minute - this would mean that all that 'overspray' is landing all over us, since we flush while in the room. It doesn't make sense to complain about it landing on our toothbrushes. I may have to devise a remote flusher if I really thought that happened.
> 
> 
> BC


 
HI BC!

bacteria can spread with the flushing. There are very small waterdrops swirling round the room and the germs are in it. Of course they land on us, but our skin is tough enough to cope with them ;o)
That´s what it´s for - like every other immunologic organ  


Barbara, at a window there is always a constant airflow, which these little things don`t like. The Bedroom is usually not as warm and hot as a bathroom, also a don´t like...


----------



## Dove (Dec 8, 2005)

9/11
Who puts their tooth brush in their bedroom window???
I miss the one about the flu


----------



## cara (Dec 8, 2005)

Dove, I don`t  
but it makes sense...


----------



## BlueCat (Dec 8, 2005)

Dove said:
			
		

> 9/11
> Who puts their tooth brush in their bedroom window???
> I miss the one about the flu


 
If I put my toothbrush in the bedroom window, I'd probably have a cat sitting on it, which would defeat the purpose of moving it in the first place.  It will have to stay in the medicine cabinet and I'll have to take my chances with the spray.   

BC


----------



## TXguy (Dec 21, 2005)

8/11.

I missed 5, 9, and 10.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Dec 22, 2005)

Their cat must not sleep on the window ledge...lol.


----------

